# Site compatibility problems



## sheps999 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been having compatibility problems with a website that I recently put online.

The site is: http://omegacoreambient.webs.com

So far, it only works with Firefox and any Firefox derivatives. It doesn't work with any version of IE, Safari, Opera or Chrome. I haven't a clue why this is. 

It uses primarily CSS, div tables, and an image map for the main site links at the top, and was designed and built in Adobe Dreamweaver CS3.

Does anyone have any ideas as to why this problem exists? Any advice is much appreciated 


EDIT: Fixed it. Turns out it was the host (Freewebs) blocking it for some reason. Have now switch to a different host.


----------



## morpha (Jul 25, 2009)

For starters Dreamweaver has always had a reputation for adding lots of useless messy code. 

The best way to make sure your website works on all browsers is too code it to W3C specifications. For this I recommend you start using notepad and not Dreamweaver.
Try Notepad++.

Use these markup checkers provided by W3C and gradually start recoding the page to have as few errors as possible. After that it should render nearly perfectly in all major browsers but IE.
XHTML validator
CSS validator

To make it render in IE while Valid, you will need to look up some CSS hacks. there are alot of resources for them on the internet.


----------



## redactuk (Aug 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> For starters Dreamweaver has always had a reputation for adding lots of useless messy code.



Dreamweaver does not add any useless code and does not have that reputation!! I think you may mean Frontpage 

I just happened to reach these forums by accident and saw this post. That statement is so completely untrue that I had to register on these forums specifically to respond for the benefit of other people reading that also. Dreamweaver default pages are completely customisable by the user and contain as much or a little additional code as you like. My basic default page is:



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
> ...



I defy anyone to tell me that as a starting point there is anything useless in there!

Best regards


----------

